# Bristol pong ?



## gentlegreen (Apr 18, 2008)

Are they muck-spreading on Dundry again ?


----------



## whoha (Apr 18, 2008)

snff snff. Cant smell anything.It must be you ;0


----------



## poster342002 (Apr 18, 2008)

Funny you should mention this, as I could smell a faint whiff of shit in the air all over west London this morning. 

Back in the 80s and 90s I can remember on more than one occasion waking up to a christalmighty stench of shit all over south and central London, too.


----------



## girasol (Apr 18, 2008)

I smelt something really bad this morning, in South London, here's the possible cause (DM taking the opportunity to spread xenophobia while at it, unsurprisingly, but it seems to be the only paper mentioning it):

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...tml?in_article_id=560495&in_page_id=1770&ct=5

I even started looking around for a dead animal, it was that bad.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 18, 2008)

Odd that, with the current prevailing wind conditions ...







http://www.xcweather.co.uk/30m/GB/wind.gif


----------



## big eejit (Apr 18, 2008)

Can't access that link, but I've been thinking the same thing for the last couple of days. The place pongs!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 18, 2008)

It's on the BBC too

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7354538.stm

Pong in the air is 'Euro-whiff' 

lulz


----------



## Geri (Apr 18, 2008)

I smelt it yesterday and today.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 18, 2008)

During the afore-mentioned Dundry muck spreading incident of 2005, I noted that the smell was like sour milk.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=132773

This time it was like chicken poo - like pelleted chicken manure fertiliser.


----------



## Geri (Apr 18, 2008)

skyscraper101 said:


> It's on the BBC too
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7354538.stm
> 
> ...



It's definitely not that. We have our own pong, and we have had it for years.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 18, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> Are they muck-spreading on Dundry again ?



Sorry let a bigun go earlier- Ive been eating green curry all week


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 18, 2008)

We live down wind of Dundry slopes...in fact between the flat and the muck spreading fields there is nothing blocking us!

Smells crappy but the view is very beautiful...though I don't think i've smelt any iffy wiffies round here.

So deffo must have been Kalidarkone's bum puff


----------

